# What did you break now big fella!?!?



## BurittoGrande (Dec 10, 2006)

Just curious as to what parts you fellow big boys have broken on your rigs?

I'm 6'2", 250lbs and ride an '04 GF Tassajara (sp*) 

So far I've broken 2 seats....one this weekend...the bolt that holds the seat to the seatpost just snapped in half!.:eekster: ...lol...

Just wondering what you guys have broken on your setup.

P.S. quick question....sometimes (usually while going uphill) my chain just seems to give out...almost like i'm shifting (even though I'm not)..I always assumed this was due to my size and wieght stressing the chain.......any thoughts?


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Check your chainrings and cassette. A bent or broken tooth can make the chain skip under load. A broken Cassette spider can also. Even worn drivetrain parts can skip. Also new parts mixed with old ones. Like a new chain on old rings, or vice versa.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

On my current rig I've destroyed the forks twice (blown seals), two rear derailleurs, bent the crank and snapped the spokes on the OEM wheels.

I've also snapped probably half a dozen chains and gone through a couple of chainrings and cassettes 

Just use it as an excuse to replace them with better parts (Fox TALAS forks, Holzfeller cranks, Rhynolite XL rims w/ saint hubs).

Soon as the frame brakes (I just know it's a matter of time) it's getting replaced with an Intense or Foe's unit probably 

Edit oh yeah, regarding your chain issue, check for tight spots in the chain, that'll cause it to skip as will the broken tooth issue bikezilla mentions. Another thing worth checking is a poorly adjusted derailleur that constantly causes it to keep trying to change sprocket (check for a bent derailleur hanger too, this will cause it and no amount of adjustment of the derailleur itself will cure it).


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

I just recently broke my frame. It was a Schwinn Moab 2, 2000'ish. Broke at the rear chainstay weld joint on the left side. I've also bent a chain-ring on a Race Face crank. The weird thing was, it was the middle ring. Other than that, I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

I snapped a mongoose dual suspension frame in half. I ripped the freewheel off of the rim on my stinky dee-lux. (It was a freeride wheel...) now I no longer will buy shimano hubs. I have totaled (bent) 4 or 5 rims. Ripped the non drive ride crank arm off of my trek cross country bike. Broke 5 spokes on the front (freeride) rim of my stinky dee-lux. Blown out 2 different rockshox forks. Now I only ride Marazocchi. Ripped off a lx rear derailer. Had a bontranger rim crack in half, not bend just crack. There is more but, this is all I can think of now. Im hard on my bikes.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Ouch...the worst I've done is pop the heads off a bunch of spokes coming down a ramp from a bridge to the ground (not even a jump...just pting, pting, pting....).


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to bend up the left crank arm on my HardRock pretty regularly. Always seemed to sprain that ankle at the same time:crazy:


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

lots of poorly made wheels on 'off the shelf' bikes and after purchase wheelsets. 

broke a seat on an old specialized. 

never broken a frame...but i mostly ride steel.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I suppose I could also admit to breaking the seat on my BMX rig when I was a little younger...

Hanging out with some older guys...they were doing big stunts so I joined in (and I wasn't small as a teen either). Made some really nice moves, but may day ended when I came down a little short and shattered the seat with my rear. I saved the landing and got the obligatory "Dude, did that hurt?" and "Dude, that was totally whack!" Needless to say, my rear hurt for a couple days.


----------



## BurittoGrande (Dec 10, 2006)

*Much appreciated....thanks everyone!!*



Bikezilla said:


> Check your chainrings and cassette. A bent or broken tooth can make the chain skip under load. A broken Cassette spider can also. Even worn drivetrain parts can skip. Also new parts mixed with old ones. Like a new chain on old rings, or vice versa.


I will def. look into that....thanks man:thumbsup:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

2 frames -- 1 alu (FS/XC), 1 steel (rigid)
3 wheels, about 50 spokes, 2 hubs -- all commuting
1 seat rail broken, 2 bent


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

*Big Guy gear*

anybody check this out......in a few months they will have leg and arm warmers and shorts...you special order to your size

http://www.rockypeakcycling.com/


----------



## spencer the kalmyk (Dec 6, 2006)

BurittoGrande said:


> Just curious as to what parts you fellow big boys have broken on your rigs?
> 
> I'm 6'2", 250lbs and ride an '04 GF Tassajara (sp*)
> 
> So far I've broken 2 seats....one this weekend...the bolt that holds the seat to the seatpost just snapped in half!


Damn son calm down with those late night Pepperidge Farms cookies!


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll exclude the BMX years - 5 frames, 4 forks dozens of cranks, wheels etc.

Best idea is not to ride crappy stuff, but even that won't prevent some carnage
4 frames -3 steel, ('86 fisher PC, Townsend custom, Slingshot) 1 alu fully (Ellsworth)
10+ rims either cracked or bent - rims are disposable items.
1 stem
2 bars
2 pedals
2 forks
3 headsets, old school threaded ones, usually the cups cracked
3 hubs, 1 duraace, 1 xt, 1 white industries
several brake levers
1 IRD U brake
3 Marz fork crowns
1 Fox Vanilla RC
dozens of rear derailleurs, also disposable items
2-3 rear cassettes
Lots of BBs
2 sets cranks
3 seats

I'm sure there is more, as I've been MTBing for over 20 years now so I'm getting a bit senile in my old age...


----------



## BurittoGrande (Dec 10, 2006)

*mmmmmmmm...cookies*



spencer the kalmyk said:


> Damn son calm down with those late night Pepperidge Farms cookies!


I pity the person who gets in between me and my PF cookies!:madmax:

Lol..i know, i need to stop with the late night Scooby snacks...and get back down to 225lbs!


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

*Wheels*

I've broke wheels, lots of them. 
Araya, DT Swiss, Mavic, WTB, Bontrager, Salsa...you name it.
Im getting better though! I havent taco'ed anything since December.
 
Ah, also, my crank arm fell off my bike a few weeks ago. Dont even know what the hell happened. My mechanic gave me a possible explanation, but...i wasnt convinced.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Many spokes
One saddle
One chain
Cracked a frame, but that model had one weak spot that was (later in the same year) 
redone. 
Smashed a lever off my rear d shifter (ah the joy of single speeding )
Rounded out an ISIS crankset after about two months. There was no way to keep the
driveside tight, but luckily it was replaced free of charge.

That isn't really all that much. Am I jinxing myself by writing all this down?


----------



## BurittoGrande (Dec 10, 2006)

*Cassetts?*



Bikezilla said:


> Check your chainrings and cassette. A bent or broken tooth can make the chain skip under load. A broken Cassette spider can also. Even worn drivetrain parts can skip. Also new parts mixed with old ones. Like a new chain on old rings, or vice versa.


Thanks Bikezilla......I actually just had a new chain put on during my last tune-up and didn't change out the cassette.:madman: Looks like I'll be upgrading that too.

Anyone have any suggestions on a good inexpensive cassette out there?


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Nashbar has a decent cheap cassette that I use on my commuter bike, seems to work with either brand of chain (by either I mean Shimano or SRAM, if you're a big guy don't screw around with a cheap chain, trust me). I just got a set of Azonic Outlaws and have managed to put them way out of true in four rides, but those four rides have been FR intensive (local DJs, Black Rock in Oregon, Burnaby and Seymour in BC). Oh, I'm 6' 2" and 233#.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

6'3 230lbs. Bent the seat rails on a WTB Pure-V in a crash. Other that - nada


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Here are the parts I _haven't_ broken ... much shorter list:
stem
front derailleur

Using FR/DH parts for my uphill bike as well as my downhill bike has slowed the carnage, but constant hard use just plain destroys stuff.


----------



## tsacain (Sep 21, 2006)

Yesterday I snapped an xt rear derailer in half. haha


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I've broken a good number of rear wheels. My most spectacular break, was a Specialized Epic Carbon Team, at a demo day. Cracked the seat tube straight through. The Specialized rep took the bike back with no questions. He said I was riding a pre-production model that was missing a spacer in the rear shock so the suspension hit the frame and broke it. That did look like what happened. It was a log walk back to the lot with that broken Epic though.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

countless rear rims (5 in one week once), at least 5 cranks (good ones too), 3 chains, cassettes and chainrings, 1 fork, shift levers (don't get me started on these), 2 pairs of pedals, 2 seats (WTB and a Fizik Dalmonte, sp?), and 3 freewheels off of shimano hubs (they suck IMO)

Forgot to add my bmx bike, she cant take me anymore so she is in pieces. (RIP Brittany)


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

frame (5)
wheels (too many to count)
pedal (2)
crank (2)
seatpost (1)
derailleur (3)

& latest........


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

how does something like that even happen?


----------



## BurittoGrande (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Instigator said:


> how does something like that even happen?


maybe the hub manufacturer wasn't kidding when they said no radial lacing? There isn't enough metal around the spoke hole when it's laced that way.


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

I'll chime in since I'm waiting on a warranty replacement for my last bit of breakage right now. 6'4" 225# (255# when I started riding) on an '04 Jamis Dakar Sport.

Here's my damage on my current bike:
-Many spokes - cheap OEM wheelset seemed to pop a spoke every other ride (replaced)
-Driveside chainstay August 06 - cracked clean through, was a common issue with the '04s apparently (replaced under warranty)
-Linkage Jan 07 - a bolt cracked and fell out of my linkage right were the seatstays attach to the bottom of the shock (replaced under warranty)
-Headtube cracked Mar 07 - found while upgrading the original shock to something beefier (waiting on replacement part)

So, in essence, I've trashed my entire frame over the space of 7 months, but Jamis is still holding their end up with replacement parts.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Add another derailleur and a bb5 brake caliper...


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Handlebar
Stem
2x Rims
2x brake levers
Spokes
Bottom bracket
Cranks
seatpost

I have yet to break a frame or fork, knock on wood


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

My list:
Cracked 3 frames
Snapped headtubes off of 2 frames
Snapped the dropouts off a fox fork
Two sets of cranks
tons of bottom brackets
rear shock bolts on my tazer
Snapped an azonic shorty in half
Split a cane creek air shock in half
numerous seats
about 4 seatposts
blew up 3 rear hubs
i break spokes monthly
a few chains
Ive learned to buy quality parts.Spend the money for the good stuff and you wont break down as much.Im 6'3" 250lbs and mostly dirt jump and ride bmx so im hard on my stuff.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

BurittoGrande said:


> P.S. quick question....sometimes (usually while going uphill) my chain just seems to give out...almost like i'm shifting (even though I'm not)..I always assumed this was due to my size and wieght stressing the chain.......any thoughts?


Sounds like a toasted freehub to me. Big fellas like us tend to burn those out on a regular basis. Must be that our weight helps us generate more torque than the average Honda


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Clyde Plus, so far
(1) rear der.
(1) seat post mount
(1) bent front chainring
(1) front brake disc



BurittoGrande said:


> So far I've broken 2 seats....one this weekend...the bolt that holds the seat to the seatpost just snapped in half!.:eekster: ...lol...


I am looking to replace my stock Bontrager seat post. The bolt you refer to is about to snap in half, My seat has come loose twice in the past week when bouncing thru the local rock garden. I took the seat mount apart and the bolt is actually stretched!

Looking into a Thomson for replacement.


----------



## Da-Sloth (Oct 16, 2006)

*Hmmm, lets see....*

1 frame..last year almost to the day
1 set cranks...8 years ago
3 bottom brackets 
2 taco'd front wheels 8+9 years ago
1 crushed rear wheel 8 years ago
3 front hubs
4 rear hubs, most recent was last July
1 Fork 4 years ago
3 rear der.
2 seats
1 set shifters
1 knee 8 years ago
1 ankle 7 years ago

Seems as if I am either riding better, or more tame. Either way, I'm not breaking bike parts or body parts as often, Which is a good thing, I can't afford the time off from work with kids an-all.


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

Rear wheels. I do one a season or so whenever I'm actively trail riding.

I also tend to destroy cogs, chains and pedals. Looks like my road singlespeed is soon to be out one (very) flexy crank as well.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Well this is a disturbing thread. I was going to post up the parts I remember breaking, and as I was running through the list in my mind it just kept getting longer and longer to the point that I gave it up. I have broken everything several times - old parts, new parts, borrowed parts, blue parts...


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

*I just made a taco out of a Ryno Lite front wheel.*

The set lasted me for 3 years though, so It was time. This dosen't happen often - it was an unseen hairpin turn that I whiped out on. I can't even describe how I fell.

6' 2" 235lbs


----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

*freehub*

I just had my first total failure of a freehub. My XT hub decided to quit on my went I was climbing out of the saddle the other night, I almost lost my ability to make babies. :eekster: 
I had to hike about 3 miles out to the car, no big deal though, and I got some experience rebuilding the hub and repacking bearings. Since we are on the subject, is it worth it to upgrade the hub, or will something like a KIng or Hadley hub have the same type of failure at some point?


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

monkeyfist23 said:


> I just had my first total failure of a freehub. My XT hub decided to quit on my went I was climbing out of the saddle the other night, I almost lost my ability to make babies. :eekster:
> I had to hike about 3 miles out to the car, no big deal though, and I got some experience rebuilding the hub and repacking bearings. Since we are on the subject, is it worth it to upgrade the hub, or will something like a KIng or Hadley hub have the same type of failure at some point?


XT's are pretty bombproof, so you likely aren't going to get anything tougher from a King or Hadley hub. The aftermarket hubs generally are pretty and light, while XT is just solid and plain.


----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the reply. I really don't have any problem with the hub, its solid and easy to service, I just don't have any experience with anything other than shimano hubs, so I was curious if the difference between it an a good after market hub would be that noticeable. I'll stick with the XT for now, maybe if I get the itch, I'll try my hand at rebuilding the wheel over the winter....


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

monkeyfist23 said:


> I just had my first total failure of a freehub. My XT hub decided to quit on my went I was climbing out of the saddle the other night, I almost lost my ability to make babies.


Time to start saving for a real rear hub, one that doens't use pawls.

I blew out four (4) xt freehub bodies back in '01 over a ten week span, and ended up moving on to a hub design that was truly stronger. That rear hub has over 10k miles on it at this point and no sign of giving up. Stainless Steel spline-based drive mech and axle, good stuff. Totally worth the $$$$ tag. Can U guess who made it?


----------



## wanna-be (Jun 11, 2004)

*ok...so....*

...maybe I'm not riding hard enough...

The only thing I've replaced has been my front rim cause I taco'd it.


----------



## monkeyfist23 (Dec 7, 2005)

*something else*

So I fixed my broken free hub, went out to test it last night, and broke my seat post. 
That hurts. :eekster: It was a POS anyway a single bolt Easton. I ordered a Titec El Norte to replace it, seems quite a bit beefier and more secure. I think I'll save the old post and use it as a breaker bar extension or to keep my cats in line...


----------



## Nobleman (Nov 11, 2006)

*What I've broken?!*

The first few weeks that I owned my GF Tassjara I bent the front wheel by hitting a rut at an angle. About 6 months later, I wrecked my bars by doing an endo landing on a rock and in the process breaking my elbow. On my Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, I have broken the crank twice (bike was less than 1 year old). It has an XT cranket now. Let's see how this one holds up. Other than the usual scratches the bike has been a blast.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I can add a couple things to my previous list: a nipple (heavy load downshift that managed to jump the last sprocket...must nudged the derailleur a hair to put it out of tune) and the mounts for an Edge 305 from a recent endo.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

thecrazyfinn said:


> XT's are pretty bombproof, so you likely aren't going to get anything tougher from a King or Hadley hub. The aftermarket hubs generally are pretty and light, while XT is just solid and plain.


?? You won't see a trials rider using an XT hub for a reason. Kings Hadleys and I9s aren't just pretty they are damn strong too. I agree an XT will last for a long time under 97% of the riders out there but they don't survive too well under bigger riders or those with a lot of power, I've got a buddy with legs from hell who can wreck an XT pretty quick if he intentionally abuses it. I've seen him toast one when we worked in a bike shop together just for something to do at lunch.


----------



## abc123jmt (Apr 11, 2006)

I am 6' 2" (1.87m) and ~260lbs (117.93kg), With the steep climbs in my area and wild terrain I seem to brake things constantly. I can't ride cheep bikes (But for The one Huffy below)

Some times i like buying Cheep Huffys.etc from yard sales ($5-15) and trashing them till i brake the frame or can't ride it any more , aluminum ones are too easy  There is this one Huffy, the pre 2000 or so Huffy Sierra Nevada, purple faded to red that I haven't broken the frame yet!. Still has original cranks, BB, Seat post, chain rings, and stem/handle bars. Every thing else has broken and have replaced them with the many other parts i have laying around. I'll Brake it some day! BTW It holds its own on XC and AM trails, got it for free and has about $50 in used parts on it!  

Here is my list of things i have broken (not including cheep store bike parts)


>10 rims too. Bend, crack, turn into S shapes .
8 pedals vitreous platforms 
1 fork blown seal. 1 that even 
4 hubs Usually where the spoke attaches. though one i sheered the part that sits in the drop out of the quick release 
The posts V brakes attach to, bent 2 of them
many many of rear derailleurs
9 rear cassettes usually warp them, or rip teeth off. 2 howerver I bent the biggest gear over the other gears flat , Sunrace, Never buy again will I. 
only 2 BBs
3 cranks
5 seats
>10 chain rings, Mid one mostly, usually teeth or warp them
2 front deralleurs, both by branches/sticks
More spokes than i dare to count!
about 40 lbs of chains broken have one snap about every 3-8 months. The dam pins give out after awhile, have tried many brands
Have completely striped 3 free wheels to the point they freewheel in both directions :eekster: 2 are Shimano and one Sunrace(never going to buy there stuff again! ah!:madman: )
the other 4 they either jammed or did not freewheel
many other things i can't think of.

It still is amazing to me what the rider weight limit of most of the components are (its worse on road bikes) I have seen 180lbs to 250lbs. 

By the way nice every one. Keep it up maybe we can convince the industry that there are people out there that like to ride and can ride that are over the 200 or so mark! Oh and nice pics!

Thank ya
PS... my latest chain brake!


----------



## cyzum (May 7, 2007)

Christ, i've bent forks, handlebars, smashed my head into a tree, broke several cranks, rims and derrailleurs. Just this week I bent my seat post on my new full suspension. That was fun.


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

Spokes (2) edit: 4 more broken Thursday. Wheel being replaced under warranty.
Seat (1)


----------



## pgclydesdale (Apr 15, 2007)

5'11" 260 I've broken surprising little in 15 years-

1 freehub
numerous chains - 1 took out my rear derailleur and twisted a stee (thank God) der hangar

1 Gary Fisher Montare frame
1 Raleigh R600 frame
spokes, spokes , spokes

seatpost bolts

helmets, one across a drivers fool - @ss head!

surprisingly, I only ever tacoed one wheel, on a Sears Free Spirit in 1973

Always use XT compnents, Mavic wheels


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Just yesterday I was rolling down this whoops, on really smooth singletrack, and destroyed my freehub -- it just locked up, which made me fishtail wildly, which made the rear tire roll completely off the rim, which made the tube pop out and jam the V-brake, which... well, surprisingly, I didn't actually go over the bars, but I am out a rear wheel... it was a pretty ancient wheel anyway -- a White Industries hub laced to a Mavic rim from the mid 90's.

In the past, I've broken stems, bars, posts, saddles, wheels, chains, derailleurs, and shifters. Never any frames! (I always seem to buy the overbuilt ones.)


----------



## yonewbie (Apr 22, 2007)

I keep Snaping chains, bout 1 a ride.. I'm 5'10" and top the scales at 270lbs


----------



## Colorado S14 (Aug 18, 2006)

1 a ride damn son, I think you need to use the gears better, that is a ton of torque. I weigh 230ish and only go through 1 or 2 chains a year. My 270 lb friends has never broken one, just replaced when they stopped being as smooth.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I didnt think I had much too add here, but now I'm remembering.

Chains... used to be one every couple of months until I figured out how to smooth out my pedal stroke.

44t chainring (broke a tooth off) (1)
Headset (2)
Bottom Bracket (1)

And my middle chain ring is pretty mangled but non-replaceable so I am current researching new cranksets (Truvativ probably... maybe an '06 RaceFace Evolve XC if I can find one)


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

skyphix said:


> And my middle chain ring is pretty mangled but non-replaceable so I am current researching new cranksets (Truvativ probably... maybe an '06 RaceFace Evolve XC if I can find one)


Why can't you replace the middle chain ring: it looks like it has bolts keeping it in place (is it a Shimano?).

Tim


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

Its a shimano STX-RC crankset, which, to my understanding, is non-replaceable. I'm no bike mechanic, so my information may be entirely false.

At my weight, I flex it anyway, so its an excuse to upgrade.  

... and I'll be doing my own work from now on. I like my LBS, but It seems like I should KNOW how to do this stuff.


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

Broke my Turner 5 spot XXL for the second time in 8 months, Turner has'nt been real quick on replacment !!!


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Actual Size said:


> Broke my Turner 5 spot XXL for the second time in 8 months, Turner has'nt been real quick on replacment !!!


I'm surprised to hear that - I've heard nothing but rave reviews of their customer service and quality. I just put a down payment on a Spot...

Can you share a bit more on the kind of breakage and what Turner's response has been? I know they're having a hard time fulfilling orders right now (I'm on a 4-6 week waitlist) so that might be part of the problem.


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

Rower_CPU said:


> I'm surprised to hear that - I've heard nothing but rave reviews of their customer service and quality. I just put a down payment on a Spot...
> 
> Can you share a bit more on the kind of breakage and what Turner's response has been? I know they're having a hard time fulfilling orders right now (I'm on a 4-6 week waitlist) so that might be part of the problem.


 Frame cracked at the seat/top tube junction after 4 months of riding, Turner had no frames for replacement, 2 months later they returned my repaired frame and told me they would ship me a new front triangle in april, Middle of June, Still no front triangle.
Last thursday go for a little spin and 2 minutes into the ride, Both rocker arms snap at the shock mount, ???
Great frame, Love the ride,


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear that the drought's impacting current owners. I just got a 4-6 week ETA on a brand new order, so hopefully your replacement comes in soon.


----------



## *FRAMEBREAKER* (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeti - AS-X Front and rear triangle
Santa Cruz - Chameleon
Foes - FXR
Azonic - Saber

Sheered a bottom bracket axle in half.
Broke a couple of freewheels and Hubs
Bent a Tenacious -D handle bar
Too many spokes to count
4 Rims
3 Pedals 1 Shimano 545 and two Crank Brothers
1 Fox Vanilla RC rear shock
Lots O chains
2 seats


----------



## twest820 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dunno which frame you ride, but with respect to the chain giving out you may also be flexing the frame enough to cause ghost shifting. Or flexing it just enough to provoke a ghost shift given other wear.


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Are you the 800lb Gorilla in the tv commercials or....*



Actual Size said:


> Frame cracked at the seat/top tube junction after 4 months of riding, Turner had no frames for replacement, 2 months later they returned my repaired frame and told me they would ship me a new front triangle in april, Middle of June, Still no front triangle.
> Last thursday go for a little spin and 2 minutes into the ride, Both rocker arms snap at the shock mount, ???
> Great frame, Love the ride,


Are you the 800lb Gorilla in the tv commercials or what? No, just kidding. But how big a guy are you? I have a buddy that is probably around 250lbs geared up and he has had no issues with his 5 spot with over a year of pretty hard riding.


----------



## johnli6 (Mar 23, 2007)

Add 1 tube & tire last night. I did a good superman over the bars at 20mph:thumbsup:.


----------



## chcmuzza (Jun 8, 2007)

*Painful seatpost*

I broke an alloy seatpost. Just snapped on some singletrack I was riding and just about gouged my thigh open.

Had a 3 mile ride back to the carpark with no seat. Boy, were my thighs pumped..........


----------



## SKINNY_ (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok.. here we go... 

MTB's:
numerous front and rear rims
2 seatposts
numersous free wheels (XT/XTR stuff)
LX and XT cranks snapped
numersous rear shocks
GT Avalanch and Zaskar frames
2 Trek Y bike carbon frames
numersous chains

ok.. on to the motocross bikes and ATV's... :
ATC 350x frame and engine case
KX125 frame and engine case
YZ 250 footpeg mount sheared off frame.
YZ450F rear Talon hub
Pro Taper bar busted on jump landing
bla bla bla....


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I think I am going to be adding a Truvative X-Type BB to my list of casualties. Mine's got a definite tick and will likely be going to the great parts bin in the sky in the not too distant future. Considering it only has 1900 km on it, I was expecting more from it...oh well. 

Anyone got any suggestions for an external BB that will take a bit more abuse?


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*X-Type Bottom Bracket*



Psycho Mike said:


> Well, I think I am going to be adding a Truvative X-Type BB to my list of casualties. Mine's got a definite tick and will likely be going to the great parts bin in the sky in the not too distant future. Considering it only has 1900 km on it, I was expecting more from it...oh well.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for an external BB that will take a bit more abuse?


I've had good luck with the Shimano X-Type bottom bracket. Secondly would be a FSA. The Shimano has prooved to be smoothest running. I also had a Raceface Atlas and it only lasted a couple of months which was really disappointing. I would not buy another Raceface although many on here swear by them. The Shimano came with a Saint crankset although it looks exactly like the one that comes with XT cranksets. I've used it on my Bullit for over a year and it is still running like it was new. The FSA is just a little older and used on my Heckler. It has seen more trail use and less abuse but more pedaling. It is not quite as smooth as the Shimano but still in pretty good shape.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, I guess that's kinda what I've been leaning towards....I think if it does need replacing, I'll likely lean towards an XT.....I've been headed that way with most of my components thus far and don't see that changing any time soon (esp. after what I saw a SRAM derailleur do the other day after one of those plastic shims on the limit screws went...yow!!)


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

skyphix said:


> Its a shimano STX-RC crankset, which, to my understanding, is non-replaceable.


They are replaceable. Just undo the bolts that hold the big and middle ring in place and get some new rings. Take your old ones in to the bike shop to make sure that the new ones fit. And mark the old ones so you know how to reinstall the new rings, relative to the cranks.

Tim


----------

